
Steve Wozniak and wife may have been Covid-19 Patient Zero in US - j4mie
https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1234575727678435328
======
Reedx
Jan 9th: Recovering from serious illness caught during cruise

[https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1215331944604536835](https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1215331944604536835)

Jan 22nd: Janet and I recovering room virus we got over 2 weeks ago in Asia. I
doubt it’s coronavirus since we haven’t been in Mexico (Corona)

[https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1220214582733688832](https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1220214582733688832)

March 2nd: Checking out Janet’s bad cough. Started Jan. 4. We had just
returned from China and may have both been patient zero in U.S

[https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1234575727678435328](https://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1234575727678435328)

------
aaron695
His off the cuff tweet has no real meaning, Steve was no doubt in part joking,
but to the HN title -

> Steve Wozniak and wife may have been Covid-19 Patient Zero in US

The US will have no patient Zero. This fundamental lack of understanding is
the problem.

------
mtmail
Or not. It becomes news when their results are positive. Right now it's just
another speculation.

